# Obedience Training???



## MrBentleysMom (Dec 19, 2007)

Well, I broke down and found a trainer to come into my home to work with Bentley. It had gotten to the point where I couldnt even walk around my house without him biting my ankles, feet, toes, pant. I couldnt pick him up without him biting my hands or lunging at my face. We had our first visit today. We got a referral from our vet. After one lesson, I am proud to say that this is going to help me have a nicer pup! He responded really well. The trainer basically taught me how to teach Bentley. Through body language, voice tones, and words. He has tried to bite me several times since the trainer left and as soon as I do what I was taught, Bentley stops and sits down! I am in shock at how much he listens after only one lesson! (This is proof that my Bentley is a "genious" dog...LOL)! Thanks for all of the advice and encouraging words. And for anyone who is considering an "in home" trainer, I would do it again in a second. It is well worth the $. I would like to put him into some doggy daycare a few times after he has finished all his shots so that he will learn how to socialize with other dogs. But we are off to a good start. And I am much relieved!!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: I'm so glad it worked for you! It worked for me, too. 
You just have to keep it up (or you'll end up like me. :brownbag: :brownbag: )


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

:chili: :aktion033: ALRIGHT :aktion033: :chili:


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

I'm happy to hear the training is working for you. It's so hard to believe that a cute, little, white ball of fur could be so irritating. But having those razor sharp teeth bite into you would do it for me. Obedience training is wonderful for you and your pup when it's done in a positive manner.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: 
I'm so GLAD you did this and it is working for you! You'll have a better behaved pooch and that will make life so much easier!!
Keep us updated on his progress!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

:aktion033: Yaayyyyy for Mr Bentley

They really are very smart


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

:chili: :chili: 

Good for Bentley! And for you for consulting a professional!

Yup, Malts are geniuses, aren't they? We're the ones who can be a little slow sometimes.


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Bentley "Good Boy!" 

Great to hear, It's amazing how when you learn to use your body and your voice, they all of a sudden listen to you. It's very simple actually.


----------



## sweetmoo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ok so what it the trick I have a baby also who likes to bite my pant legs when ever I move. she also likes to bite my hands when I pic her up . although not as much as she once was but still quite a bit. I would get a trainer but I'm sure that's very expensive. and I can't afford it at this time. so any help or suggestions that will get her to listen better would be wonderful. Sherrie


----------



## MrBentleysMom (Dec 19, 2007)

What we learned is that to Bentley biting our hands or feet and pulling at our pant legs was playing to him. Anytime he would go to bite us and we would move our hands, he would think it was a game and continue to bite them. We learned to be very still, make your hands go limp or put them in a fist and dont move them. After 4 or so seconds he will get bored because you are not "playing back" and he stops. Same thing with the feet and pants. Although it is really hard to stand there and let him chomp my feet...it hurts worse than my hands. We were also told that when Bentley gets "out of control", goes nuts we pick him up we put our thumb behind his right leg and the rest of our fingers right up under his neck. He cant reach to bite your hands this way. It does not hurt him and gives him time to calm down. He fought this terribly at first, he would strain trying to get away and out of our hands. Now, he just sits there, calms down and then goes about his business. We tried growling back at him, putting him in "time-out", holding his mouth, spraying with a water bottle. None of it worked! This has taken some time and he still tries every now and then but as soon as he gets no reaction from me, he moves on. He wont even bite my hand for more than 1/2 second now before he stops and walks away. Our hands are no longer toys for him, it is no longer fun for him. We were going to work with him on sit and stay (he sits but wont stay), come, stop, etc. But we decided that as long as he isnt eating us alive we are happy. I would be happy to post the instruction sheets that they gave us if you would like. Just let me know. It worked for us really well for a few days after the trainer came. Then he went back to his old self. I think he was rebelling.  But it gradually started working and is now making a remarkable difference. It was costly, and I dont think I would do it again, but it did work. Good Luck! I hope this helps!


----------



## sweetmoo (Dec 8, 2007)

yes thank you for any help you give I will give this a try . you say just to stand still when she goes for my pant legs until she figures I'm not going to walk until she quits. cool. I hope this will work for her as everything you done for your baby I've done for my baby also with the same results. lol. If you would mind to send me the sheet that would be just great. I did check out training in my area and found it to be very expensive. so I just figured I'd learn from the group and try teaching her on my own. I also want to teach her to sit and stay and all this for her grooming and just for her protection. anyway l will try what you have advised and see how this works. Thank you again. Sherrie


----------



## MrBentleysMom (Dec 19, 2007)

When I get to work tomorrow I will scan a copy of the instruction sheet and send it to you in a message. So, check your inbox sometime after tomorrow morning. Hope it helps! 

Michelle & Bentley


----------



## ShilohsMom (Jun 25, 2007)

> But we decided that as long as he isnt eating us alive we are happy.[/B]


 :HistericalSmiley: I'm very happy to hear about Bentley's progress...sorry but I had to giggle at that line. Too cute.


----------



## haha~shebar (Jan 8, 2008)

Obedience training is well worth it. I took Harry to puppy school a couple of months after he joined our pack. He aced his class. Harry was smart enough to figure that everyone was carrying yummy treats for their own dog and he would try and sit in front of the person next to us to please them and get their treat! It worked every time, he'd work the crowd and get treats from everyone! This also helped with his socialising.

What I learnt was to ignore bad behaviour and reward good behaviour. Also to be persistent. 

So what Bentley's mum described above with walking and hand going limp or not responding to the 'playful' behaviour would certainly work, so long as you do it every time. If you're not consistent, puppy doesn't learn.

I loved training with Harry, it gave him more respect for me and helped us develop a stronger bond. I brought what I learned in class home to train Lenny and he responded so well to the training I wish I'd taken him when he was younger.

Trainers can be costly, so if you are prepared to put in some effort you wll be rewarded.


----------



## sweetmoo (Dec 8, 2007)

Thank you so much ladies. I've been a bit busy and didn't get back right away. and yes I tryed the suggestion you have shared with me and it worked a little bit. but again it was a first try. I need to be a little more I don't know. but a little more. lol. thank you will let you know how things are going. Sherrie


----------



## thach8 (Nov 28, 2007)

thanks for the advice MrBentleysMom.
My pup is selective in who she likes to bite. She loves my mom's feet for some reason. And, of course, my mom moves frantically when the nipping begins 

I'm really glad to hear that Bentley's made some great progress. It's nice to know that shelling out cash for a trainer (along with a lot of dedication) can seriously be worth it.


----------

